# Dwarf Airship



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I've been planning this for a while so here we go! This airship will represent a Fozzik's floating fortress in SoM games. The components:









The general plan:









Got everything nice and clean. These are the ST parts, naturally I will not use the imperial icons and swap them for dwarf ones. I have quite a few shields and such.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

hmmm, definitely an interesting idea. I will be following your progress.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Cool man, should be a nice model when finished.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice idea where did you get the baloon like thing from?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

It's a 1/720 model of the hindenburg. Took some looking to find that! I'll have an update by tonight by the way.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see this built up.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well here's the promised update!

I decided the best place for the steam gun was with the sniper (master engineer w/ handgun) and the best place for the sniper was on top of the whole thing and so:









I am no master sculptor and so I will cover up the green stuff later. Since dwarf airships in one of the Gortrek novels had cells inside with a ladder through the middle I can justify this.

Here's the gondola:

















The rear cannon is supposed to be a steam blaster for propulsion. Since the hatch is on the turret I used a 40k base for the hatch on the gondola.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome idea and project! I found some pictures of squats 40k airships.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice models! I suppose those were Armageddon scale though. I've been considering making a few squats out of spare dwarfs for fun.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My only thought about the sniper on the top, is that he really wouldn't be able to see to shoot anything around the sides of the blimp itself. I like the way that the cockpit is shaping up, but I think that it would make more sense for the engineer to be in there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent idea.

If you add fins to the rear barrel it will make it look less cannonly.

I am ambivalent on the sniper: on the one hand I agree with Midge that he would have trouble shooting past the blimp; on the other hand it looks good.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

The blimp is only about 2 to 2 1/2 inches thick so he has no trouble shooting except for guys right next to the blimp and I will have boiling oil for that (to represent the 2d6 S3 hits) Also he can act as a tank commander.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I now have the majority of the assembly done.








I took your suggestion about the fins Dave T. and I got the idea of making rigging out of crossbow strings when looking through my bitz:









Most of the work is done now, I just need to add more decoration (shields with 2 axes behind them are time consuming to make and I will need at least six for the walls of the tank) and runes.


The bad news is there won't be any updates for a while. My Grandfather is moving in so I have to move all my dozens of boxes into another room.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent idea for the rigging; it really makes it look attached rather than balanced on.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

So far so good its comming together quickly


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well here is a long overdue upgrade! Including Jackhammers (for d6 S10 hits in CC) and some decorative shields!









































I'm now looking for any suggestions on finishing touches and paint schemes! (I'm considering writing "Good Year" in Khazalid on the side...)


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like it man! Definitely shaping up nicely.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent progress.

I am not sure about the shields actually on the blimp; they look a little out of place, especially in an arc toward one end. They might look better along the centre line.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great, but as Dave said, the shields on the blimp do look out of place. Otherwise this is one of the best WFB projects I've seen on here. Well done.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

The primary reason I put the shields there is to cover up some holes in the hull that were there. You can see them in last weeks update. I could add another ring around the middle too.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I like it, very cool airship.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

it is a very good job!

i recommend you some helices. like this.




























hope this helps


----------



## Shorty (Aug 13, 2011)

I would love to see a update on this cool project =)


----------



## Shorty (Aug 13, 2011)

Still no new updates? I feel sad =(


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually have a lot of work done on this project (stand, base, 1st layer of paint) but my camera is having trouble (not too mention the green stuff securing the stand to the airship is really weak) and this isn't exactly high on my list of life priorities right now so it probably won't get done until summer vacation.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I personally like the top gunner. Could be a defense against dragons, flying demons, and other such enemies. Maybe add a second barrel and make it look like an AA gun?


----------

